# Too Faced x Kat von D



## Bubek07 (Aug 9, 2016)

Because i think this deserves its own thread
I can not wait for this


https://www.instagram.com/p/BI37VDjhk5z/


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 9, 2016)

and the unblurred pic

https://www.instagram.com/p/BI5h7mFAAS6/


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 9, 2016)

[h=1]DETAILS: this double-sided palette is connected magnetically and can be broken apart in halves! Each half includes all NEW shades! The #BetterTogether ™ pallete will come with full-sized BetterThanSex Mascara + TattooLiner! 
Internationally launches exclusively at Sephora this holiday! [12/26 in the US + Canada and Valentine's Day internationally!]
Lastly, this collection is both #vegan and#crueltyfree. And yes. This motherf*cker will be Limited Edition![/h]


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 9, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> *DETAILS: this double-sided palette is connected magnetically and can be broken apart in halves! Each half includes all NEW shades! The #BetterTogether ™ pallete will come with full-sized BetterThanSex Mascara + TattooLiner!
> Internationally launches exclusively at Sephora this holiday! [12/26 in the US + Canada and Valentine's Day internationally!]
> Lastly, this collection is both #vegan and#crueltyfree. And yes. This motherf*cker will be Limited Edition!*


*
Although I am truly holding out for the KVD Metal Matte palette, this sounds intriguing!  *


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 12, 2016)

*Not doing much for me...*


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 12, 2016)

same here
not even the small set with tf candleligh & blush and kvd lippies
cant find the pic right now


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 12, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> same here
> not even the small set with tf candleligh & blush and kvd lippies
> cant find the pic right now




*It's kind of a bummer! They went too cutesy "mainstream." Where is the edge and the creativity?! *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55815
> 
> View attachment 55816
> 
> ...


I agree!


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 13, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55815
> 
> View attachment 55816
> 
> ...



Me it is the KVD side that just leave me MEH!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 13, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I agree!



Yay!  Now I won't feel bad if I get the Marc Jacobs holiday palette. I just want to see what MUFE and Chanel have in
store for us.


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 14, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55815
> 
> View attachment 55816
> 
> ...



Yuck. This collab is a mess. Too cutesy, and boring color selection. But Too Faced as a whole is meh. Hopefully the KVD brand holiday releases are better!


----------



## Bubek07 (Aug 15, 2016)

Jayjayy you have pics in the KVD thread of the holiday releses


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 15, 2016)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> Yay!  _*Now I won't feel bad if I get the Marc Jacobs holiday palette.*_ I just want to see what MUFE and Chanel have in
> store for us.


*I'm stupid happy I jumped on it  *


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 15, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> Jayjayy you have pics in the KVD thread of the holiday releses



Niceee off I go to check it out


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Aug 15, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55815
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's cute but all to often, TF does not wow me!  I have two of their palettes, Chocolate Bar and Bon Bons and well, they are just okay.  I guess I am just not a big fan of their products.


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Aug 18, 2016)

Looks like a cute Valentines Day palette!


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 18, 2016)

PrettyTwisted said:


> Looks like a cute Valentines Day palette!





*Where are the chocolates?!?! Chocolate makes everything better!*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 18, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55910
> 
> *Where are the chocolates?!?! Chocolate makes everything better!*


No amount of chocolate will make me want this.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 18, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55815
> 
> View attachment 55816
> 
> ...



It's SO boring!


----------

